# 20001 altima reving problem



## szero10 (Oct 24, 2004)

I Have 2001 altima and the problem is the engine is idling some times in the park position about 800 to 1000 rpm and in gear 800 to 500 up and down some times. It does it like every1-2 min for about 10 to 20 seconds I'm thinking it could be a sensor or something, I noticed the engine doesn't rev up when the AC is on it stays at the same rpm around 850 can any body tell what there engine revs up to.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds either like your throttle position sensor (TPS)or your idle air control valve(IACV). the iacv controls the rpms when the air is on and also the idle speed. i would first check the TPS because its free to check and then id check the IACV. my honest opinion though is that its going to be the IACV. have you tried checking the ecu for trouble codes yet?


----------



## szero10 (Oct 24, 2004)

I have no trouble code no check engine light on ,tomorrow it goes in for a 100 point curtesy check up I will have them look in to it and the car is stock no mods have been done How do I check the Tps and the iavc


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

szero10 said:


> I have no trouble code no check engine light on ,tomorrow it goes in for a 100 point curtesy check up I will have them look in to it and the car is stock no mods have been done How do I check the Tps and the iavc


you can check the iacv using these intructions IACV check and the TPS with this TPS check


----------

